# Do snails cross breed?



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, 

I was thinking about getting one each of trumpet, nerite, and mystery snail and was wondering if they would cross breed causing a snail explosion. I might get more (or have some arrive on plants) to breed later when I am more able to deal with babies.

Has anyone had any experience with crossbreeding snails or are they generally not related closely enough to breed?

Thanks.

pandragon


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

None of those species will hybridize. But Malayan trumpet snails are mostly parthenogenetic females, meaning that they are able produce young without mating. And any mystery snail you obtain may be a female, and may have already mated and therefore be able to produce fertile eggs.

Nerite snails do not reproduce in fresh water, so you will not get any young snails from those. That does not stop them from laying eggs.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like I might have a snail explosion from plants or anything other than nerite snails then. :/ 

Are there any species in the trade that do hybridize?

pandragon


----------

